
Stock Market Machine Learning App for Your Laptop - bikle
I just finished writing spy611.com which is a web-app with a Python scikit-learn machine learning back-end.<p>The site uses Logistic Regression and Naive Bayes to predict the S &amp; P 500.<p>It looks like Logistic Regression works better than Naive Bayes.<p>The web tier is written in Rails 5 which might not be as good as Django but can get the job done.<p>Rails 5 is new so I wanted to wrestle with it a bit.<p>If you study spy611.com you will find instructions on how to deploy it to your laptop.<p>Holler if questions: bikle101 at gmail<p>- Dan Bikle
======
wayclever
Spy611 - Dan, you either have an offbeat sense of humor, or some form of
sociopathy.

